# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Cd Δάσκαλος Timbrado Classico

## koukoulis

Παιδιά που μπορώ να βρω αρχεία εκμάθησης για τα μικρά μου; Δυστυχώς δάσκαλο δεν εχω και ο μπαμπάς τους, όσο έχει τη θηλυκιά μαζί του δεν κελαιδά. 

Ευχαριστω

----------


## jk21

Aν δεν σου συστησουν τα παιδια που ειναι σε συλλογους κατι καλυτερο 

εμενα μου αρεσει πολυ αυτο το βιντεακι 

*Ένα πολύ καλό βιντεάκι με timbrados !*



στο ιδιο θεμα ,ειχε ανεβασει και ο Νικος ο Rovaios και ενα βιντεακι εκπαιδευσης (grand tenor 2 )   που εχει το Τασος ο Ζιακος tasosziak στο καναλι του στο youtube

----------


## koukoulis

Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, αλλά αυτό που χρειάζομαι ειναι ενα αρχείο ήχου που να ειναι συμβατό με τις συνήθεις συσκευές αναπαραγωγής ήχου, δηλαδή μάλλον ενα cd η mp3. Έχει κανεις κάποιο κατάλληλο ή ξέρει κανείς που μπορώ να βρω ή να κατεβάσω κάτι τέτοιο;

----------


## amastro

Υπάρχουν δωρεάν προγράμματα τα οποία μπορείς να κατεβάσεις (youtube to mp3 converter) και να πάρεις τελικά τον ήχο του βίντεο σε mp3.
Είναι σχετικά απλή διαδικασία.

----------


## jk21

το freemake ειναι ενα απο αυτα ,αλλα και πολλα αλλα

----------


## tasosziak

καλησπερα και απο εμενα να πω οτι το δικο μου βιντεακι ειναι απο cd το οποιο ηρθε απο ισπανια (το εχουν αρκετοι)απλα επιδη μου ζητουσαν πολλα παιδια ενα cd το ανεβασα για ευκολια στο youtube αυτα προς αποφυγη παρεξηγησεων...

----------


## jk21

Tασο δεν χρειαζεται να εξηγεις για ακομη μια φορα (το ειχες κανει και τοτε ) .Εμεις να σε ευχαριστησουμε για μια ακομα φορα ! το πιο ειναι το cd   το εχω γραψει ετσι κι αλλιως

----------


## lee

η σειρα gran tenor εχει πολλα cd και  dvd παντως εγω για να το αποκτησω ειχα πληρωση στο συλλογο 20 ευρω
τα τελευταια χρονια ολο και πιο ευκολο ειναι να βρεις και καλα πουλια και οπτικοακουστικο υλικο για την εκτροφη σου 
εκεινο που ειναι δυσκολο ειναι να βρεθουν εκτροφης με μερακη και αγαπη για αυτο το χομπι 
ελπιζω και ευχομαι να γινει και  αυτο συντομα στο συλλογο που ανηκω βλεπω ενδιαφερων και πολλα νεα παιδια να θελουν να ασχοληθουν με αυτο το ομορφο και δυσκολο χομπι 
καλη συνεχεια σε ολους 
χριστος ανεστη και χρονια πολλα!

----------


## tasosziak

> Tασο δεν χρειαζεται να εξηγεις για ακομη μια φορα (το ειχες κανει και τοτε ) .Εμεις να σε ευχαριστησουμε για μια ακομα φορα ! το πιο ειναι το cd   το εχω γραψει ετσι κι αλλιως


επειδη παντα θα υπαρχει καποιος ετοιμος  να πει  μια κουβεντα καλο ειναι να το ξεκαθαριζω ...επισης να πω οτι επειδη πολλα παιδια με ρωτανε αν υπαρχει προβλημα που ακουγονται πολλα πουλια μεσα και οχι ενα,δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα ...

----------


## anonymous

_


Γιαννη αν δεν βρηκες ακομη ηχους, δες εδω:



https://www.facebook.com/events/599454793494884/

"Ανακοινωνεται οτι μετα το περας του σεμιναριου της ΕΛΙΤ: "Το καναρίνι φωνής Timbrado Español και η εκπαίδευσή του" θα διανεμηθει στους παρευρισκομενους cd εκπαιδευσης νεαρων Τιμπραντο το οποιο εμπεριεχει οκτω διαφορετικες μελωδιες και το εχουν επιμεληθει τα μεγαλυτερα ονοματα του Ισπανου τενορου.Μεταξυ αλλων,Αlvaro Guillen,Francisco Nicolas,Tomas Valenzuela,F.Gomez,Alfonso Gupido.Μια προσφορα της ΕΛΙΤ για τους φιλους της... "


και εδω 


Εκδηλώση ΕΛΙΤ: Το καναρίνι φωνής Timbrado Español και η εκπαίδευσή του_

----------

